# arc flash



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> anybody else use this style hood and shield
> 
> View attachment 14684


Only on Halloween to scare the kids.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, all the time but we don't allow those stickers on hard hats and the hard hat should be Class E, yours looks like a class G?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Zog said:


> Yes, all the time but we don't allow those stickers on hard hats and the hard hat should be Class E, yours looks like a class G?


didn't know there were diff classes of hard hats?


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

*Hard Hat Impact Types*

*Type I Hard Hats*

Type I hard hats are intended to reduce the force of impact resulting for a blow only to the top of the head. All hard hats, except bump caps, listed on the Cooper Safety website are Type I (top impact) hard hats.
*Type II Hard Hats*

Type II hard hats are intended to reduce the force of impact resulting from a blow which may be received off center or to the top of the head. A Type II hard hat typically is lined on the inside with thick high density foam.
*Electrical Classes*

*Class G (General)*

Class G hard hats are intended to reduce the danger of contact exposure to low voltage conductors. Test samples are proof tested at 2200 volts (phase to ground). However, this voltage is not intended as an indication of the voltage at which the hard hat protects the wearer. Please note: Class G hard hats were formerly known as Class A.
*Class E (Electrical)*

Class E hard hats are intended to reduce the danger of exposure to high voltage conductors. Test samples are proof-tested at 20,000 volts (phase to ground). However, this voltage is not intended as an indication of the voltage at which the helmet protects the wearer. Please note: Class E hard hats were formerly known as Class B.
*Class C (Conductive)*

Class C hard hats are not intended to provide protection against contact with electrical conductors.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

thnx learn new stuff daily


----------

